# proper name



## shimon

גב׳, (the family name is Cohen), how do I pronounce it?


----------



## slus

If I understand your question, it is שם פרטי
Pronounced shem pratee


----------



## amikama

גב' is an abbreviation of גברת, like Mrs. in English.
גב' כהן = Mrs. Cohen

Proper name is שם פרטי in Hebrew, as slus correctly wrote.


----------



## 2PieRad

shimon said:


> גב׳


Gabby? 😜


----------



## Drink

It's not a yud.


----------



## 2PieRad

I'm a squintin' at it real hard and that's how it's written in the OP, nah? 🤷‍♂️

Is גבריאל ever shortened to גבי in the same way as in English?


----------



## Drink

Erebos12345 said:


> I'm a squintin' at it real hard and that's how it's written in the OP, nah? 🤷‍♂️



It's a geresh (chupchik, apostrophe).



Erebos12345 said:


> Is גבריאל ever shortened to גבי in the same way as in English?



Yes, it is.


----------



## 2PieRad

Good to know. "Gabby" as in English or do we keep the V "GaVy"?

The name's never shortened to just גב, is it? With גבי being its more "endearing" form? Be weird to be nicknamed "back" or "my back", wouldn't it? Unless it's pronounced "Gab"...which seems more plausible... Did I just answer my own question? 😑


----------



## Drink

It's Gavi.

Not sure if just Gav is a thing.


----------

